
Edition: A stupidly simple publishing platform - meteor333
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-vHP6PB8cg&feature=emb_title
======
load
From what I've discovered it does seem to be a rather simple and easy-to-use
platform, if a bit too basic.

I myself wouldn't use it, but it seems like a much-welcome platform for those
without too much experience on the technical side.

Based on the trailer footage it seems like there's not really any options for
customisation either, which is a big con for me (although this prejudice is
based on the trailer footage and might not be true in the platform itself).

The comments system was well-implemented, though. Credit where it's due.

~~~
meteor333
Thank you for the feedback!

Yes we do allow styling and layout customization on the site. it's just hard
to cover everything in the demo.

Feel free to email me at kuldeep@edition.so if you are looking for early
access.

